# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Помогите мне пожалуйста...

## Коля

Попробовал написать стихотворный перевод песни помогите подкорректировать, пожалуйста! 
Queen - Who wants to live forever.
Оригинальный текст: There's no time for us, 
There's no place for us, 
What is this thing that builds our dreams, yet slips away from us 

Who wants to live forever, 
Who wants to live forever? 
There's no chance for us, 
It's all decided for us, 
This world has only one sweet moment set aside for us 

Who wants to live forever, 
Who dares to love forever, 
Who dare who dare, 
Who wants to live forever, 
When love must die 

So touch my tears with your lips, 
Touch my world with your fingertips, 
And we can have forever, 
And we can have forever, 
Forever is our today, 
Who wants to live forever, 
Who wants to live forever, 
Forever is our today, 
Who waits forever anyway?

Мой перевод:

Мир так мал для нас
И время - меркнет в этот час.
Что нас зовёт вдаль за мечтой
И я бегу за тобой.

Кто жить хотел бы вечно?
Кто жить хотел бы вечно?

Шансов нет сейчас
Но всё решили не спросив у нас!
Один есть счастья в мире миг
Опустошён и весь затих.

Кто жить хотел бы вечно?
Любить друг друга вечно!
Забыть о том что вечность
Должна любовь забрать.

Ты прикоснись 
Сейчас ко мне
Коснись меня, рукой к руке.
И жить мы сможем вечно
Любить мы сможем вечно.

Плюс - здесь: www.zaycev.net/pages/132/13285.shtml

----------

